# A few general questions



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

USMCSniper said:


> Right now I am sighted for my Salt Lake City Match round, 175 grain HPBT, MV 2600 fps. I won't be going until fall so I have not yet decided which comm ammo to use.


 
Both the sierra game king 180 grain and nosler accubond 180 grain have B.C.s nearly the same as your 175 sierra match kings LC ammo. If you reload that would be where I would look. The drops youre used to should be the same if the bullet is pushed near the same velocity. Which should not be an issue at 2600fps with a 308. If you dont reload look around, federal may load the 180 accubond.


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

Doing a quick ballistic map on the Accubond @ 2600fps, you would be good to a little over 400 yards while keeping your impact velocity fast enough to insure expansion. 1940fps at 400 and 1869fps at 450 and the altitude out west will give you a few more fps boost. Not out of the gun but in the external ballistics its self, the bullet will retain a little more velocity longer due to the air not being as dense.


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Niles I am just getting into reloading, but I need to revamp my equipment, I have an old scale, I'd like a digital, but I think I am going to stay with my Lyman single for handloading my long gun ammo and upgrade to a multistage for my pistol ammo. Problem is I have a Glock and last time I shot reloads out of it I had a round detonate in the chamber and it did a lot of damage so I am skeptical shooting reloads out of it again. I don't know though it may have just been a hot load.
I am picking up a Redhawk before going to Alaska I may do some reloading for it and the 380 for my wife.


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

Glocks can be tricky for two reasons, the rifling is such that they advise not to shoot lead bullets out of it and the 40 cals (last I heard) do not have a supported chamber. I shot USPSA/IPSC competitions for many years using a Glock 22 and 35 (40cals) and the first thing I did was replace the barrel with a bar-stol match barrel that has conventional rifling and has a supported chamber. I have never had a problem loading for and shooting it. The stock 40 barrels, since they are unsupported, will leave a barely discernable bulge near the case head and creates a weaker case each time it is reloaded. I do not know if this has been corrected with the newer generations nor if it is only the 40 cal that has this issue. 

For high volume loading a progressive press, like those from Dillon, are worth the expense. I have the 550 and if I were still shooting 400+ a week I would buy the next model up, the 650. They also have one called the square deal that is a good value (cheaper) and will do most of what the 550 and 650 will do but I believe it is made for pistol loading only; it might be able to do some of the shorter rifle cartridges like 223 and the like. 

Dillon is a great company and stand behind their product with great after the sale service. I had an issue once with my auto feed priming system and called them. They had me do a test while I was on the phone and when that didnt work out they replaced the whole priming system free of charge. Cant ask for better service especially after you tell them Yeah, I probably have somewhere between one and a half to two hundred thousand rounds loaded on it at this point. There are many other brands out there as well that will do the same thing but I dont have any firsthand experience with them. 

For rifles you will want either a single stage or a turret press. I have both and both will load accurate ammo but I tend to be a little OCD with my reloading for all of my long range ammo and like the control a single stage provides for that. 

As for powder scales, a balance beam is fine but time consuming. I started with one but bought a pact after a year or so and it is still running great 15+ years later. If you do buy one make sure to put it on a line conditioner or at the very least a surge protector. Wipe it down with a dryer sheet to get rid of static, I also place one under the unit as well. Keep some type of a barrier between it and the vents if you have a force air heating and cooling system in your house and dont use florescent lighting near it. If you do all that it will give you good consistent results.


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome, thanks. I will have to wait a little to drop the money on that considering I just spent almost 200 on a few trapping supplies I needed for Spring Beaver but come April I plan to clean the trap shed up and build a reloading bench, and get set up in there.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

USMCSniper said:


> Awesome, thanks. I will have to wait a little to drop the money on that considering I just spent almost 200 on a few trapping supplies I needed for Spring Beaver but come April I plan to clean the trap shed up and build a reloading bench, and get set up in there.


If you have a basement that would be a better place to do your reloading & store your podwers. The heat & humidity can & will deteriorate your powder. The powders need to be stored in a cool dry place.


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

I carry a Sig P238, it is a fine gun, accurate and a pleasure to shoot.
I really don't have a problem with the single action, cocked and locked.
A lot of 1911's are carried the same way. The P238 is really like a small 1911.
The double action triggers on pocket guns are IMO horrible.My choice was single action or bad trigger, been there.
Also my Sig has never failed for any reason.


----------



## DaGuy (Jan 13, 2011)

USMCSniper, thanks for your service. The best gun for your wife to have is the one she has with her. Buy the holsters . The Israelis used to defend their airports with Beretta .22s. Power is good but (as you well know) placement gets the job done.

On the .308, I know that you are planning on reloading but Double Tap offers some fine loads like this 200gr Nosler for big game.
http://www.doubletapammo.com/php/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_52&products_id=206

They offer a 180gr Nosler that has a MV of 2650 fps that may fly close to your 175gr load that you are accustomed to. http://www.doubletapammo.com/php/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_52&products_id=244

Reloading on the warm side can be very interesting! Have fun!


----------

